# Do you feel sorry for this plow driver?



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

How sorry would you feel for the driver of the plowtruck contracted to clear the streets in our industrial park when he was winging back the banks (at a fairly good clip) and hit these two big rocks on our front lawn hard enough to stand them up on end? Same contractor for the past 10 years; rocks have been there for at least as long - must have been a new driver.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Landcare - Mont;1447591 said:


> How sorry would you feel for the driver of the plowtruck contracted to clear the streets in our industrial park when he was winging back the banks (at a fairly good clip) and hit these two big rocks on our front lawn hard enough to stand them up on end? Same contractor for the past 10 years; rocks have been there for at least as long - must have been a new driver.


I want to see the truck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell Paul he should be making them!


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1447603 said:


> Tell Paul he should be making them!


Rocks?????


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgot to mention - if you look at the picture looking on down the street, the bank isn't pushed back past the second rock.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel sorry for the pooch.


He looks like he lost his best friend.....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Bet that woke him up.lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Landcare - Mont;1447606 said:


> Rocks?????


Sorry,putting up markers so he don't hit them next time!tymusic


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1447615 said:


> I feel sorry for the pooch.
> 
> He looks like he lost his best friend.....


Don't worry about him - that's one of the most spoiled Labs in the world. He's just trying to figure out why we're stopped.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u have to hit those rocks pretty good to do that! that wing def has some damage


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i do all the winging for my town and for the life of me cant figure out the reason
people feel the need to put crap like that on the edge of the road....


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

We don't allow anything put in our right-of-ways.

Another good reason why pre-season runs are always good


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

WingPlow;1448128 said:


> i do all the winging for my town and for the life of me cant figure out the reason
> people feel the need to put crap like that on the edge of the road....


This. Up here in Quebec, most cities / towns don't allow anything closer than 6' from the road. Those rocks should not have been there. I must admit though, I don't know off hand what the municipal regs are in Pointe-Claire. Whomever put them there could be held accountable for the damage to the truck.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

WingPlow;1448128 said:


> i do all the winging for my town and for the life of me cant figure out the reason
> people feel the need to put crap like that on the edge of the road....


I must agree with you - we've been doing suburban roads for the past 45 years and there's always someone who puts something too close to the road. The big thing these days is bringing the sod right up to the pavement and grading it higher than the road and then complaining to the Town when the wing plows rip up the first foot or two.

In the case of these rocks, they were placed on our lawn about 10 years ago, about three feet back from the concrete road curb, to keep the tractor trailers that have to back into the yard across the street from driving up on our lawn when they get frustrated with trying to make the tight turn involved. Never before has one of the road plows hit these rocks.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

pmorrissette;1448352 said:


> This. Up here in Quebec, most cities / towns don't allow anything closer than 6' from the road. Those rocks should not have been there. I must admit though, I don't know off hand what the municipal regs are in Pointe-Claire. Whomever put them there could be held accountable for the damage to the truck.


The four towns we've plowed for over the past 45 years don't have any regulations like that. We know; we've been trying for years to say that the first foot or two is where we have to plow the bank to because the towns want us to keep the asphalt clear from edge to edge. Gotta put the snow somewhere. The residents also crab about the bank that crosses the ends of the driveways. What can you do. That's life behind the wheel of a road plow.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Did those rocks magically appear or did he not know his route?
Who cuts a shelf at high speed, atleast fast enough to move boulders like that?
As mentioned above ,marking (whip) your obsticles is part of the job.
No I dont feel sorry for operator error..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, you know he felt that. First one scared the bejesus out of him/her, The second one I bet they thought the truck was going to explode.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Did he tear the wing off of the truck?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

someones probably at the dental surgeon getting the rest of his/her chicklets removed and getting fitted for a new pair .
Betcha a dollar to a donut the next time the defrosters go on in said truck , you should hear chicklets rattling around the firewall.

the plow should be seated next to the boulders. id like to see the carnage on the clevis,sector and moldboard. should be some steel pins,bolts and debris underneath the tundra


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Spool it up;1541219 said:


> someones probably at the dental surgeon getting the rest of his/her chicklets removed and getting fitted for a new pair .
> Betcha a dollar to a donut the next time the defrosters go on in said truck , you should hear chicklets rattling around the firewall.
> 
> the plow should be seated next to the boulders. id like to see the carnage on the clevis,sector and moldboard. should be some steel pins,bolts and debris underneath the tundra


its much funnier in german


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't feel bad for the driver, I feel bad for the truck and the guy who has to put the pieces back together


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

What are they doing in the right-of-way in the first place?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Rocks should not be there at all


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Hamelfire;1542457 said:


> What are they doing in the right-of-way in the first place?


They're not in the "right-of-way"; they were a good 2-3 feet back from the concrete curb before they were hit. The plough driver was getting a little carried away with pushing back the small snowbank along the curb and paid the price for it. The rocks were still visible above the 6 inches of snow on our lawn before he hit them. And he really "rocked" them - we had to use one of our front-end loaders to move them back into place away from the curb this summer.

R&R - "In the case of these rocks, they were placed on our lawn about 10 years ago, about three feet back from the concrete road curb, to keep the tractor trailers that have to back into the yard across the street from driving up on our lawn when they get frustrated with trying to make the tight turn involved. Never before has one of the road plows hit these rocks."


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Landcare - Mont;1545504 said:


> They're not in the "right-of-way"; they were a good 2-3 feet back from the concrete curb before they were hit.


Seriously doubt the right away is less than 5 feet. Looking at the pics, it looks to be a good 20 feet or so.

If there is a sidewalk, it's usually the area between the sidewalk and the road.

If there is no sidewalk, then it's usually in the neighborhood of either utility poles or any utility boxes to the curb.

........


----------



## anthony reahard (Jan 5, 2013)

While the driver definitly got a real wakeup, it is possible that a shear pin might have saved the truck from any real damage.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

It looks to me like the only reason that he stopped was the fire hydrant and what appears to be markers noting said fire hydrants location. I believe you can see it in pic #1. I bet he just kept plowing somewhere down the road. I might have this all wrong though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe he thought he was Tiger and those we're snowballs


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Maybe it was this plow:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142910


----------

